# Public Safety Office I Roger Williams Univ.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Public Safety Officer I
Institution:
*Roger Williams University*

Location:
Bristol, RI

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
01/25/2017

Type:
Full Time

*Company Description:*

Roger Williams University, located on the coast of Bristol, RI, is a forward-thinking private university with 45 undergraduate majors and more than a dozen graduate programs spanning the liberal arts and the professions, where students become community-minded citizens through project-based, experiential learning. With small classes, direct access to faculty and boundless opportunities for real-world projects, RWU students develop the ability to think critically while simultaneously building the practical skills that today's employers demand. In the five years since launching its signature Affordable Excellence initiative, the University has established itself as a leader in American higher education by confronting the most pressing issues facing students and families - increasing costs that limit access to college, rising debt and the job readiness of graduates. In addition to its 4,000 undergraduates, RWU is home to a thriving School of Continuing Studies based in Providence as well as Rhode Island's only law school.

Roger Williams University is committed to creating and supporting an intellectual community devoted to teaching and learning and providing the opportunity for personal and intellectual growth for students, faculty and staff. The University credits much of its growth and success to the hard work and dedication of its employees.

*Job Description:*

Under the program direction of the Director of Public Safety, the deployment direction and performance evaluation of the Associate Director of Public Safety, and the daily assignment supervision of the Shift Commander (SC), the Public Safety Officer (PSO) is a security and dispatch services specialist who ensures that the university, its students, employees, guests and licensees are safe and their purpose(s) unobstructed. The PSO ensures that all University, division, and department rules, practices, and protocols are adhered to and that property remains secure and unharmed.

Essential functions of the position include but are not limited to:


*Security Services Delivery --*
The PSO shall provide the full array of institutionally authorized and directed security measures in maintaining the safety and protecting the integrity of the University, its students, employees, guests, licensees, and property.
*Dispatch Services --*
The PSO will be assigned, either regular or from time to time as needed, to communication center detail which entails voice, visual and text command post management. The dispatcher for Public Safety operates all video surveillance, audio messaging and response throughout the division, and information intake for review and analysis by supervisory management.
In addition, the PSO shall be formally trained in all non-supervisory aspects of daily operations and will, from time to time, be directed to certain projects, events and tasks that are outside of the essential functions of this position but deemed appropriate and necessary by supervisory management and within the PSO's performance competency. This could include making a presentation to a student group on security practices, providing transportation to a candidate for employment to and from campus, and helping sort and compile data concerning the parking program.

This position is 12-months and full-time with the specific schedule, to be determined.

*Requirements:*

A high school diploma or State authorized equivalent is required as well as a valid driver's license. Candidates must be at least twenty-one years of age and have at least three years of positive and progressive employment without any record of misconduct on the job. A history of lawful conduct unabridged by any criminal activity at any time, regardless of current criminal record and CPR certification is mandatory.

It is preferred that candidates have at least one year security or other related public safety experience which has been formally commended. EMT certification and a baccalaureate degree in criminal justice or a closely related discipline is strongly preferred. Bilingual also preferred.

At the University's discretion, the education and experience prerequisites may be excepted where the candidate can demonstrate, to the satisfaction of the University, an equivalent combination of education and experience specifically preparing the candidate for success in the position.

*Additional Information:*

Roger Williams University is an Equal Opportunity Employer committed to inclusive excellence and encourages applications from underrepresented populations.

For information on our Non-discrimination and Title IX policy, visit: rwu.edu/NDT9

At the University's discretion, the education and experience prerequisites may be excepted where the candidate can demonstrate, to the satisfaction of the University, an equivalent combination of education and experience specifically preparing the candidate for success in the position.

*Application Instructions:*

Please attach a resume, cover letter, and list of three (3) professional references.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Roger Williams University

Online App. Form:
http://rwu.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=80664


----------

